# Cruising Tunes



## Crapaud (Jul 31, 2009)

My wife and I are headed to the BVIs for our 3rd bare-boat trip next month. We have 4 or 5 CDs that we always take with a variety of music, but she gets tired of the same old boat music after a few days (maybe because we use them on our boat as well).

Anyone willing to share a few selections of your favorite boat tunes?


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Anything by Pink Floyd.


----------



## NICHOLSON58 (Feb 22, 2009)

We had a recording of "Baudy Sea Chanties" we played loudly as we entered the marina after thrashing regata competition. It was a variety of old English, Scotish and Irish 'nasties'.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

I keep the satellite radio on "Sirius Chill" while on the boat, don't know if you can get it down there though?


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I have not taken a CD on board in years. I have this thingy called an Ipod...  

If you are chartering a newer boat it might even have an Ipod ready stereo.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Winton Marsalis and The Shins.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

NICHOLSON58 said:


> We had a recording of "Baudy Sea Chanties" we played loudly as we entered the marina after thrashing regata competition. It was a variety of old English, Scotish and Irish 'nasties'.


Do the "Dropkick Murphys" do any of that stuff?


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Do the "Dropkick Murphys" do any of that stuff?


I love the Dropkick Murphys! Good for _FAST_ sailing!

Eric Stone is good, Sonny Landreth, Scott Kirby is one of my favorites for sailing.


----------



## swimnfit (Dec 2, 2008)

Around in these parts (San Diego) Smooth Jazz seems to meld very well with the local sailing conditions IMHO 
A couple of my personal favotites for you to try would be Acoustic Alcehmy, Bobby Lyle, Lee Ritenour, The Rippingtons, Chuck Loeb, Rick Braun, Tom Grant, Doc Powell, Paul Hardcastle and many others.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't forget the Brecker Brothers - or, if you're feeling salty, some M Base Collective.


----------



## garymcg (Jun 19, 2006)

New ipod: $400.00
New ipod compatible stereo: $400.00
Turning the stereo off, and listening to your boat charging through the wind and waves: priceless.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

garymcg said:


> New ipod: $400.00
> New ipod compatible stereo: $400.00
> Turning the stereo off, and listening to your boat charging through the wind and waves: priceless.


Wow! Where do you shop?

Ipod Shuffle, holds 500 songs, $49.00
Ipod Nano, holds 2000 songs, $149.00 Also contains a video camera and a built in FM tuner.

Small speakers can be purchased for a few dollars.

An Ipod FM transmitter that sends a signal to an empty FM station through your boat stereo and also charges your Ipod can be had for less than $30.00


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Jimmy Buffett.

Actually Sirius radio will probably make your wife's day. She can select from many different themed stations and there are no commercials. Not sure but you'll probably need an oversized antenna to get it down there (no little dashboard antennas).

Not sure if these apply, but this coverage map was labled "Rock".
IMG]http://www.xmfan.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=8.jpg[/IMG]

And this was labeled "Roll". 
IMG]http://www.xmfan.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=9.jpg[/IMG]

(I say "not sure" because I'm not really familiar with these satellites.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## DCClancy (Oct 19, 2009)

*Music??*

Get I Pod Touch .....Load 7000 songs and enjoy it ALL


----------



## Crapaud (Jul 31, 2009)

RobGallagher said:


> An Ipod FM transmitter that sends a signal to an empty FM station through your boat stereo and also charges your Ipod can be had for less than $30.00


It has been a few years back when we bought a FM transmitter - I think it was the Best Buy store brand. We didn't have any luck with it - the MP3 player and the stereo volume were both turner all the way up and we could barely hear it - and we tried it on a couple of different recievers.

Has anyone had any luck with one?

Thanks,

JP


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

Crapaud said:


> My wife and I are headed to the BVIs for our 3rd bare-boat trip next month. We have 4 or 5 CDs that we always take with a variety of music, but she gets tired of the same old boat music after a few days (maybe because we use them on our boat as well).
> 
> Anyone willing to share a few selections of your favorite boat tunes?


It would help if you tell us what the 4 or 5 you always take are so we can get a sense of you taste in music.

That said, here are some of my must have albums (skipping the obvious ones):

- Dvorak "From the New World" (the *perfect* soundtrack to a BFS)
- The Pogues "If I Should Fall From Grace with God" (for when you have had a few, or a few too many)
- Peter Gabriel "Passion" (for any time)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm beginning to be impressed by some of the musical taste around here.

The other day on the song chain guitar whizz Steve Hacket got a mention and then Gentle Giant. Smack likes Marsalis and Brecker. Some tasty jazz players appear. We even get mention of the Pogues the Dropkicks nd Peter Gabriel, while no one has mentioned effing bloody Christopher Cross. Way to go. 

Have to say that IPod is the go for boat. Acoustics in most boats are crap anyway so what you lose in the sound quality probably doesn't matter much.

This is one that I particularly like though I doubt many of you would have ever seen the TV series that used it as a theme.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

*Here's a list I put together for diving trips.*

Most of them are suitable for sailing.


B52's	Rock Lobster
Barefoot Man	Aqua Reggae
Barefoot Man	Typical Tropical
Bix Beiderbecke	Barnacle Bill The Sailor
Black Sabbath	Children Of The Sea
Bobby Darrin	Somewhere Beyond The Sea
Crash Test Dummies	Swimming In Your Ocean
Dashboard Confessionals	Remember To Breathe
David Usher	Surfacing
Dio	Holy Diver
Disney	Pirates Of The Caribbean Theme
Emerson, Lake & Palmer	Pirates
From "The Little Mermaid"	Under The Sea
Garbage	The Trick Is To Keep Breathing
Genesis	Home By The Sea
Gordon Lightfoot	Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald
Great Big Sea	Donkey Riding
Great Big Sea	Jolly Roving Tar
Great Big Sea	Wave Over Wave
Heart	Barracuda
Jeff Beck Group	Going Down
Jerry Seinfeld	Scuba Diving
Jethro Tull	Aqualung
John Denver	Calypso
John Denver	The Whale Song
John Williams	Theme From "Jaws"
Kanye West	Breathe In, Breathe Out
Kate Bush	Breathing
Klaus Badelt	Theme From Pirates Of The Caribbean
L.L.Cool J.	Deepest Bluest
Led Zeppelin	Moby Dick
Led Zeppelin	The Ocean
Live	When The Dolphins Cry
Moist	Breathe
Nickleback	Breathe
Nirvana	Dive
Orchestre De Chambers	Handel's Water Music (Hornpipe)
Pink Floyd	Breathe In The Air
Procol Harum	A Salty Dog
Prodigy	Breathe
Queen / David Bowie	Under Pressure
Robert Plant	Ship Of Fools
Smoke City	Underwater Love
Styx	I'm Sailing Away
Tangerine Dream	Scuba Scuba: Underwater Sunlight
Tangerine Dream	Song Of The Whale, Part 1
Tangerine Dream	Song Of The Whale, Part 2
The Beatles	Octopus' Garden
The Beatles	Yellow Submarine
The Doors	Ship Of Fools
The Hollies	The Air That I Breathe
Thomas Dolby	One Of Our Submarines
U.S. Navy Band & Choir	Eternal Father, Strong To Save
Vangelis	Song Of The Seas
Vangelis	Theme From "Mutiny On The Bounty"
Vertical Horizon	Underwater
Wendy Carlos	Handel's Water Music (Air)
Yngwie Malmsteen	Leviathan
Yngwie Malmsteen	Majestic Blue
Yngwie Malmsteen	Ship Of Fools
ZZ Top	Got Me Under Pressure
 End Titles From "The Abyss"
 Opening Theme From "The Abyss"
 Theme From "Captain Pugwash"
 Theme From "Sea Hunt"
 Theme From "Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea"

PS TDW: The Oneidin Line


----------



## raisacombs (Dec 26, 2009)

I am making a CD for summer cruising. I need some upbeat, fun tunes to play in the car. Nothing like old school beatles or anything like that, preferably more new songs. Upbeat and fun like "How Do You Sleep" by Jesse McCartney or MGMT "Time to Pretend". THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!!
uke


----------



## Fareast (Nov 15, 2006)

Flyingwelshman, you hit most of the good ones, just to add a couple to your imressive list


Southern Cross -CSN
Nantucket Sleighride - Mountain
Im your Capt - Grand Funk
Alexa - Billy Joel
Seagull - Bad Company


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

'seems that many would have different tastes. I like to sail with Django Reinhardt & Stephane Grappelli! 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## nilliawrite (Dec 29, 2009)

*Virility Ex*

Manufactured from a high quality flexible Cast adhesive backed vinyl, pre-cut to fit like a glove. Each Skin* is cut to fit the exact contours of the specific device.


----------

